# A few Salmon Recipes to share



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 14, 2019)

Here are a Salmon Recipes few salmon recipes to share with everyone.  You could also make them with trout, or swordfish.  Hope you like them.

*Salmon Patties*

I grew up eating the salmon patties made by my Dad. They were scrumptious, even though they were made with canned salmon. This version uses leftover baked salmon to create a patty that is wonderful by itself, or placed between a couple slices of bread for a wholesome and delicious sandwich. The texture is moist, but with a slightly crunchy outer layer. Yum.

Ingredients:

1 cup flaked, cooked salmon

¼ cup freshly chopped, or minced onion

1 tsp. Coarse-grind black pepper

2 cloves garlic, minced

1 large egg

¼ cup bread crumbs

Combine all ingredients in a suitable bow. Heavy frying pan over medium-high heat for 5 minutes. Add 2 tbs. Olive oil to the pan and swirl to coat the inner surface. Make ¼ inch patties from the salmon mixture, about the sizeof a hamburger patty. Place gently into the pan and fry each patty for4 minutes per side. Serve with ketchup, or tartar sauce.

*Baked Salmon Fillets with Lemon Sauce*

Everyone serves fish with lemon wedges. There is nothing wrong with that. But this creamy lemon sauce takes your Salmon to a whole ‘nuther level. Add to that seasonings just made to compiment the baked fish and you have a meal good enough for your Mother-in-Lan.



*Lemon Sauce or Lemon Beurre Blanc :
*
*1 small onion finely diced (about 1/4 cup diced)
*fresh squeezed lemon juice from 1 large lemon, or ¼ cup lemon juice
*1/4 cup dry white wine (such as chardonnay or pino grigio) I don’t use wine in mine,but rather, balsamic vinegar
*1/2 cup heavy cream
*1/2 cup (8 Tbsp) cold unsalted butter cut into 8 pieces



Melt butter over medium heat. Add onion and saute until tender. Add the lemon juice, and winde and simmer over medium heat for about seven minutes to reduce the liquid. Stir in the cream and reduce heat to lowest setting. Slowly add the butter, 1 tabs. At a time, continually whiskin, until all of the butter is incorporated and the sauce is silky smooth. Turn off the heat, and cover the pan.

This sauce is great with most any seafood, over eggs and toast, over broccoli, and asparagus, or brussel sprouts. It’s very versatile. If you have leftover sauce, it can be reheated over very low heat, again whisking to keep it smooth.


*Baked Salmon*

2 lbs. Salmon fillets, cut into serving size portions

Salt

Pepper

Fresh Parsley

2 tbs. cooking oil



Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper, or aluminum foil. Pat dry the salmon with paper towels and brush with oil. Lightly season the skin side with salt and pepper. Lay the fish onto the covered baking sheet and season the top lightly with salt and pepper to taste. Place into the oven and bake for fifteen minutes. Remove and plate, with the Lemon Beure Blanc sauce spooned onto each fish portion.


*Tempura Salmon with Lemon Sweet & Sour Sauce*

Tempura, crunch, light, and tender, is a wonderful coating for just about everything. It works great for salmon as well, keeping the fish moist, and cooked to perfection. The lemon sweet and sour sauce is easy to make, and won’t break on you. Like the Lemon Buere Blank, it is a great sauce that can be used with tempura-coated foods, coconut shrimp , Scallops, and a host of other sea-foods.



Classic tempura relies on carbonate beverages to leaven the batter, resulting in a light and crispy texture. I use baking powder instead, which results in that same, wonderfully light and crispy texture. I always have baking powder in my pantry. Tip, always purchase double-acting baking powder. Calumet, Clabber Girl brands are such. Baking powder has both an alkali, and an acid ingredient mixed together as a powder. When liquid is added, the two ingredients react and give off O2 bubbles, which are captured by the gluten in the flour, and make it rise. Double-acting baking powder has a second set of leavening agents, which don’t activate until heat is applied. The result is that the fist chemical reaction takes place when liquid is added, and the batter becomes even move light when heat is applied.



Preheat a deep pan or large wok with cooking oil for frying. Oil should be at 365’ F. Use an oil with a high smoke point.

*Lemon Sweet & Sour Sauce*

fresh lemon juice

¾ cup sugar

1 cup Chicken broth, or fish stock

1 tsp. Granulated garlic powder

1 tsp. Granulated onion powder

1 heaping tbs. Cornstarch

11/4 cup water

Make a corn starch slurry by stirring together the corn starch and water. Set aside.

Heat broth or stock in a medium sauce pan until it gently boils. Add the surar, garlic and onion. Stir until the sugar is completely dissolved. Slowly add the lemon juice, a splash at a time. Taste after stirring in each time until you get the flavor you want. Thicken with corn starch slurry.

*Tempura Batter*

1 cup all-purpose flour

1 cup cornstarch

1 tsp. Salt

1 tbs. Double-acting baking powder

2 cups water

Combine all ingredients and whisk until smooth

Cut salmon into bite-sized fingers. Immerse in the batter. Use tongs to transfer the coated fish into the hot oil. Deep fry until golden brown. Remove to paper towels, or cookie screen and drain. Seve with lemon sweet and sour sauce, and your favorite sides.


*Almond-Crusted Salmon*

This recipe is absolutely classic. Salmon and trout are so similar in flavor, and this will work for both.

*Crust Ingredients*

¼ cup plain dry bread crumbs

¼ cup blanched almonds

1 clove garlic, sliced thin

2 tablespoons olive oil

1 tablespoon fresh parsley

3 pounds salmon fillet (about 8 fillets)

1 tablespoon cornstarch

Preheat oven to 400’F.

Heat oil over medium heat in a small frying pan. Add the garlic and seat for a minute, stirring constantly. Remove from heat. Add the bread crumbs and blanched almonds to a food processor and process until finely ground. You can also do this with a blender. Add the garlic and oil to the bread crumb mixture and pulse to moisten everything. Season with salt an pepper to taste.

Place salmon fillets, skin side down. On a foil lined baking sheet. Bake for 15 minutes. Remove and serve with melted butter and lemon.


*Grilled Salmon Kabobs*

You will need an outdoor gas or charcoal grilll for this, and some smoking wood, such as mesquite, cherry, apple, tag-alder, or maple.

Who doesn't like kabobs, bite sized chunks of meat, veggies, and fruits, all cooked together into a mouth-watering meal on a skewer. This one is made with salmon, and veggies that just work with it. The fish cooks quickly, and so we will use veggies and fruits that cook quickly as well. Simple salt and pepper are the only seasonings needed. Feel free to change the veggies to your own taste.

*Ingredients*

2 lbs. Salmon fillets, cu into bite-sized pieces.

Salt

Pepper’

Cherry tomatoes

Fresh pineapple chunks

Fresh Cantaloupe chunks

Pearl onions

Orange and yellow bell pepper chunks

Stat charcoal as a solid bed of coals, or get the gas grill heating. Wrap wood chips into foil, and poke holes in it to allow smoke to escape.

Carefully thread kabob skewers through alternating pieces o the fish and vaegies. Brush with olive oil. Lightly season with salt and pepper. Place the wood on the hot charcoal, or over one of the gas burners and wait until the smoke starts streaming out. Place the kaobs onto the grill and close the cover. Cook for seven minutes, then turn. Cook for four more minutes and serve.


*Creamed Salmon on Toasted English Muffins*

This luxuriously smooth sauce combines with the salmon, and fresh baby peas to create a great sauce spooned over buttered English muffins. It is so easy to make, and is a great way to use left-over salmon.

*Ingredients*

1 English muffin half per person, or more if they are hungry

1 cup flaked, cooked salmon

3 tbs. Butter

milk

3 tbs. AP flour

¼ tsp. Salt

1 dash nutmeg

1 tsp. Finely ground black pepper

1 cup fresh (or frozen) baby peas

We will first make a roux, which is the basis for a host of sauces, in this case, a Bechamel sauce. Heat butter in a sauce pan over medium heat until melted. Add the flour and stir until blonde in color. Reduce heat to simmer. Slowly add milk, whisking continuously until a silky-smooth sauce is formed. Add the flaked salmon, peas, and seasonings. Stir to combine. Cover and remove from heat. Toast the English muffin halves and spread with butter. Place English muffins on plates and spoon salmon cream sauce over top.



*Smokey Salmon-Cream Cheese Spread*

This is a simple as it gets. Ingredients are minimal, but so very good. This is a great dip for get-togethers, or to snack on while watching the big game.

*Ingredients*

1 cup flaked, cooked salmon

3 8 oz. Packages cream cheese

1/8 tsp. Mesquite flavored liquid smoke

1 shallot, finely diced

1 green onion, finely chopped

Combine all ingredients and still until well mixed. Refrigerate until serving.


*Salmon Popovers*

Actually, you could use this salmon filling to rill puff-pastry shells, popovers, profiteroles, or even won ton skins. Any way you decide to serve this, it will be a hit.

*Popovers*

1 1/2 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted, plus softened butter for greasing pans

1 1/2 cups flour

3/4 teaspoon kosher salt

3 extra-large eggs, at room temperature

1 1/2 cups milk, at room temperature



Preheat oven to 425’ F.

Smear the softened butter into muffin tins and place in the oven.

Whisk together the flour salt, eggs, and milk untiL smooth batter is formed. Remove the muffin pans from the oven and fill each muffin cup half full. Place back into the oven and bake for 30 minutes. Do not open the oven door as this will make the popovers fall. Remove from the oven and take the popovers out of the pan. Cut the tops off, remove some of the inner popover, and fill with salmon filling.

*Salmon Filling*

2 cups flaked salmon

400 degree oven for five minutes. in 1 medium onion, finely diced

2 tsp. Sriracha Sauce, or lime juice

1 cup panko bread crumbs

/14 cup shredded coconut (optional)

1 large egg

Salt and pepper to taste

Combine all ingredients and spread over parchment lined baking sheet. Place into the hot oven and bake for five minutes. Remove, and use to fill popovers.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Jun 14, 2019)

No salmon recipes where the salmon isn't cooked with heat?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 14, 2019)

I don't have a cold e,puh freezer to make the wild-caught salmon sushi-grade or safe to eat raw.  i have purchased it though, and the right type of rice, Mirin, and other ingredients and made my own sushi at home.   It wasn't that hard.  I just wish I could have gotten my hands on some of that delightful tine, golden career that I had at a sushi bar.  There was also a tiny red caviar, that like the golden variety had this wonderful little pop, or crunch when bitten into.  Such good memories.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Jun 14, 2019)

I looked it up a couple of times. In an industrial freezer, raw fish is safe fairly quickly. In a home freezer that gets to -18°C (0°F), it's safe in less than a week. But, don't take my word for it. I'm just remembering and could be off on how long or how cold.


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2019)

My mother used to make Creamed Salmon with peas over mashed potatoes. She always used the canned salmon. I had to pick out all the little pieces of cartilage. A job I hated. 

Here in New England it used to be the tradition of having this dish every July 4th. I have no idea why. But I could count on it on that date.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 15, 2019)

This URL gives the info for safely using raw fishh:
https://www.thekitchn.com/when-and-why-is-raw-fish-safe-to-eat-225329

Hope that helps.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Jun 15, 2019)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> This URL gives the info for safely using raw fishh:
> https://www.thekitchn.com/when-and-why-is-raw-fish-safe-to-eat-225329
> 
> Hope that helps.
> ...



Thanks for sharing that link. I have looked it up before and found the FDA guidelines.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 15, 2019)

I forget to work canned salmon into my rotation.

The canned salmon patties make a good inexpensive emergency shelf version of Eggs Benedict on a cold snowy Sunday morning.

or maybe a bowl of salmon chowder.  

Here is a chowder recipe from the folks at Bumble Bee read it a couple of times and then just wing it using what you have on hand. 

https://www.bumblebee.com/recipes/creamy-salmon-soup/


----------



## Addie (Jun 15, 2019)

I happen to like salmon, but unfortunately one time when I bought a small piece for myself, I cut into it and a nice little friendly worm was there to greet me. And then I read about it have such a high level of mercury. Both items just turned me off to salmon.


----------

